# twisted 28



## sabrefm1 (5/10/15)

hi guys, what could be causing these issues. i built a perfect 28AWG twisted wire with drill. all strands even. whatever coil i build whether it is a 0.5 or 1.0 ohm on the subtank mini with istck 30 it vapes fine in the beginning but afterwards it keeps popping, like spit back popping and loud pops in my mount, the last coil i took my time to inspect for shorts.
liquids are all 60/40 being the VG at 60. with japanse cotton

i tired using lots of cotton, less cotton, tried to even it out but nothing. no dry hits whatsoever but still getting the pops. im using 26G single micro coil atm with no issues until I can find a solution


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (5/10/15)

according to what i have noticed with the same wire is that there seems to be a "build up" of drying liquid on the gaps in the coil, which when heated crackles like a mofo


----------



## Chris du Toit (5/10/15)

Jip, i can vouch for that as well. Love the twisted 28g in the Subtank but it does tend to spit and spatter a bit. Putting a little bit of fluff (not even cotton, just cotton fluff) limited the spitting a bit but the crackling is still there. 

Try a 26g 7 wrap single coil, really loving it as well! Good flavour, smooth vape and good clouds as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/10/15)

ok, will try that, glad it wasnt only me experiencing these issues


----------



## Maxxis (6/10/15)

How tight are your wraps? Do you wrap until the wire snaps off? Even then, reattached and spin again. You want it tight!


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/10/15)

Maxxis said:


> How tight are your wraps? Do you wrap until the wire snaps off? Even then, reattached and spin again. You want it tight!


ok maybe i will try this next time, but I wrap until it snaps off


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/10/15)

After it has snapped off you can also put it back in the drill and then run a flat mouth pliers down the wire do smooth out the ridges, f you dont have one just check your normal pointy pliers they normally have a flat edge as well. 

Just start off gently, too much pressure and you will snap it off at the drill. You will start to see it shine more and if you run your fingers down the wire it will start to feel more and more smooth.


----------



## sabrefm1 (6/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> After it has snapped off you can also put it back in the drill and then run a flat mouth pliers down the wire do smooth out the ridges, f you dont have one just check your normal pointy pliers they normally have a flat edge as well.
> 
> Just start off gently, too much pressure and you will snap it off at the drill. You will start to see it shine more and if you run your fingers down the wire it will start to feel more and more smooth.



thanks


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

Over saturation of the wick can also cause this, but this is from a dripper's point of view. Just covering all the bases.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> After it has snapped off you can also put it back in the drill and then run a flat mouth pliers down the wire do smooth out the ridges, f you dont have one just check your normal pointy pliers they normally have a flat edge as well.
> 
> Just start off gently, too much pressure and you will snap it off at the drill. You will start to see it shine more and if you run your fingers down the wire it will start to feel more and more smooth.



with regards to the vape and flavour, does this help in any way?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (6/10/15)

Cant say I found much of a noticeable difference but the logic behind it is that it flattens the wire and when you coil it it opens up the gaps and the juice accumulates in the folds giving better flavor. But its fun to do


----------



## Maxxis (6/10/15)

Personally I don't flatten unless I can pop the coils into an ultrasonic cleaner or something. Fine metal dust also accumulates on the coil. I'd hate to inhale that.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (6/10/15)

Chris du Toit said:


> Cant say I found much of a noticeable difference but the logic behind it is that it flattens the wire and when you coil it it opens up the gaps and the juice accumulates in the folds giving better flavor. But its fun to do



i can imagine hehe, but what about 2 gauges? i.e 28G and 24G twisted?


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/10/15)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> i can imagine hehe, but what about 2 gauges? i.e 28G and 24G twisted?



has anyone done it?


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (7/10/15)

I would love to try it, i only have 24G and 26G, i would like to try 28G and 24G twisted. and also on the topic, has anyone experimented with how much twisting, logic tells me less twisting means less wire, maybe could affect ramp up times and ohms?


----------



## sabrefm1 (7/10/15)

i built a twisted 28 6 wrap got about 1ohm used some tips here, still get some pops, but no spit backs, vapes ok, but still room for improvement. i had to torch the wire first before wrapping, was very much springy. but i have 28 and 26 and thinking of experimenting by twisting the 2 together.


----------



## Silver (7/10/15)

Hi @sabrefm1
Not related to twisted wire, but this may help a bit.

I have noticed that on standard builds (single 28g coils), some juices vaporise with quite a lot more "vigour" than other juices. This has confused me because all else was equal. On further testing I have discovered that some juice blends just seem to vaporise better than others. No major popping noise, but just a little bit. I have found generally that in these types of builds with lowish power (15-20W) it seems that the high VG blends vaporise with less apparent vigour. They still vape fine but its as if they are a bit muted. Could be a wicking thing but I have noticed this on several juices. Then to debunk my theory on high VG, AV Bobas (100% VG) vaporises very well and makes a nice bit of "noise". Maybe its something else in the juice.... The mystery continues...

Maybe try another juice with a totally different PG/VG ratio and see what happens.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/15)

Try spacing your wraps further apart so that the coil has more room for juice towards the middle. I found that if the gaps between the wraps are too small then it pops more. Alternatively you can try compressing the coil so that there is no space at all between the wraps.


----------



## Chris du Toit (7/10/15)

I made twisted 30g coil this evening, much better. Only gives one pop and settles, very little spitting too.


----------

